# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo sắp ra mắt

## seoer

Mẫu smartphone của Sony Ericsson có thể ra mắt tại MWC 2011 cùng với Xperia Play. 
 Trước đó, nhiều hình ảnh của Neo đã xuất hiện trên mạng, model nằm trong dòng Android với giao diện được làm mới, giống với Arc của hãng. 
 Cùng với Play, Arc, Neo sẽ là bộ ba Android mà Sony Ericsson tập trung đầu năm nay. Model này được đồn thổi là sử dụng bộ vi xử lý 1GHz, camera 8 Megapixel hỗ trợ quay phim HD, máy được thiết kế giống Vivaz nhưng sử dụng nền tảng do Google phát triển. 
  
 ​ 




> http://viettelonline.com/tin-cong-nghe/sony-ericsson-xperia-neo-sap-ra-mat.html

----------

